# updating Mcafee



## FerociousD (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi,

We are using FreeBSD to be our mailgateway. Until now we used McAfee to scan the mails, we have been using update.ini to automate the updating. 

McAfee stopped supporting the version 1 dat files we have been using. (names.dat, clean.dat update.ini etc.) We have to start using version 2 dat files. (avvclean.dat, avvnames etc) I do not think it is sufficient to just place them in "/usr/local/uvscan". But I can not find what config files I need to change, to let FreeBSD use the new dat files instead of the old ones. Can somebody help me out a bit? 

I'm taking over someone elses job, so my FreeBSD knowlidge might not be sufficient. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2010)

Uvscan was removed from the ports tree a few years ago. I seriously suggest looking for an alternative.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 9, 2010)

Good and working alternatives (for me) are security/clamav and security/bdc (I use them both for email virus scanning). Note: the latter needs FreeBSD5 compatibility installed.


----------

